# Everyday LOLcats



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What are those little things that your cats do that make you LOL? You know, those special little quirks that give you a chuckle every day?


With Ninja, its the way that he carries his tail. You know how when cat is very confident or dominant, he will carry his tail straight up in the air. Ninja does this in overkill mode. When he's excited (like at feeding time) he carries his tail so far up over his back that the tip will tickle his ears sometimes which makes him jump and look around. I crack up every time!!! 

In addition to his arrogant tail carriage, he's quite vain. He will sit on the bathroom counter and gaze at himself in the mirror. He also does this every day. He's just enamored with himself. LOL!

With Sully, bless him, he's just so cute. He's my little fraidy cat and gets spooked from time to time. When this happen, he puffs up all his fur but especially his tail. I know that this is meant to be intimidating but it just makes him look so freaking adorable! I have to pick him up and cuddle my little puffed up kitty and laugh at his attempt to look all rough and tough. LOL!

What do your kitties do to keep you in stitches?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When Mow wants to Boodgekitty! (play) he runs into the room where I am @ top speed and his tail is curled to his left in a full circle. Then he skids to a stop, YEOOOWWWS at me, and races away with his tail still curled.

Or first thing in the morning when I prop myself up on my elbow in bed. He sits facing me and we yawn at each other a few times and/or rest our foreheads together while we try to wake up.

Also when he's waiting(impatiently) to be fed. He sits in the hallway and if I get up and walk towards him he trills, jumps STRAIGHT up into the air, and runs towards the kitchen.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ha! Silly Mow! Sounds like a fun kitty to live with!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

...I can't think of anything at the moment. My cats are pretty boring.

Nebbie is cute when she 'rabbit kicks' the empty toilet paper roll... but that's really nothing too special, I guess.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> Nebbie is cute when she 'rabbit kicks' the empty toilet paper roll....


Heh. I love that. MowMow does that with my running shoes. When I kick them off he sticks his head in them and goes all crazy rabbit kicking them and rolling around like a wacko.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I love the bunny kick! Of course its special!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well...currently Muffin is having an epic battle vs. his feet and tail....I think that counts. He's been going for a good 10 minutes now.
When we have company he will kitten roll right onto their feet, like a little flip. He's all purr-y and cute one second, the next he has his forehead on the floor and is flipping right onto their feet. it's a pretty good conversation starter, lol.
He also knows "Hugs", where he reaches up and pats my hip, "Where's Grandpa!" Where he goes to find his grandpa and get some loving. He's a very sweet little mush-ball.

Torri will sing to herself in the mirror, that is adorable! She walks over to the mirror and chirrups and trills at herself for quite a while. Kinda like she[s telling herself how pretty she is. Cute cute!
She also kitten rolls, sometimes right off the bed. She'll be snuggling us just before bed and suddenly she has to roll onto her back and purr. she also chooses who to head-bump very carefully. She'll head-bump her daddy any time at all pretty much. If I want a head bump she has to be sitting up high and I have to bow to the princess to get loves...lol. Sometimes I get goodnight head-bumps too, but not very often. She will clean my face in the middle of the night though, not daddy's.

Jitzu has started bringing me toys, chirruping and Mrrooowww-ing her way from wherever she found the toy. (admittedly I sort of taught her this because she had been bringing me pee-clumps from the litter box...ew. Took me a week or so but she has now realized bringing me toys is much better.

Doran likes to 'fight' over me with my bf. If we're all snuggling Doran has to snuggle his head right under my chin, paws on my breasts. So if my bf puts a hand on my breast Doran sneaks his paw under. I have no idea why he's so possesive of my, um...assets, but he is. And ONLY when my bf is home/watching. It's actually really funny.
If my bf is not home Doran snuggles his little head under my chin, crosses his paws and stretches them next to my neck, and drools on me. Also cute, but more gross...And that is the only time he purrs his special mum purrs. It sounds like hes trilling and purring together, adorable!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Sasha loves for us to watch her play, especially my husband. She'll roll around and try to look as cute as possible so we can tell her how pretty she is, then she stands up as tall as possible, looks like a graceful princess... and promptly sticks her tongue out in a goofy way and scampers off. She's also obsessed with staring at the bubbles that form on the water fountain when I pour more water in. I have to clean it all the time from her sticking her paws in to get the bubbles. She's scared of running water from the sink though. That's how they get her to stop purring at the vet's office when they need to listen to her lungs and heart.

Sherlock tries to be cool and plays with toys when we thinks we aren't looking but he's a cuddlebug sometimes. He loves sitting on laps, and when I got the cat tree he meowed at us until we came and saw him climb all the way to the top so he could show off for us. I love how his pupils get huge when he sees new things, looks hilarious.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy had me laughing out loud the other night at 2am when I got up to use the restroom and was reaching for the TP - he grabbed the TP in his teeth and pranced (no other word for it) and I do mean pranced with tail up in the air and head off to the bedroom. It just looked too hilarious. Of course I was barely awake myself so it took me a minute to realize I can stop him by just ripping off the TP - ha!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby likes to run around in circles chasing her tail, which always makes me laugh. Muffs is a clutz. She can't jump very high. She tries, but she usually falls down.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, thought of another one. He gets to scratching his neck or his shoulder and gets SOOOOO involved that he falls over backwards and lands in a heap on the floor and he looks surprised every single time like "wth man?"

It makes me giggle every time. He's such a doofus.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Loving these!!!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awwww....your kitties do the cutest things!!

Dagny started doing cute things immediately after he came here. For one thing, he started eating his moist cat food with his paws sometimes. I mean, really....with his paws. He takes his paw, scoops up the food and brings it to his mouth and eats it from his paws.

Another thing he does is this. He loves to whip his tail around and slap it hard sometimes when he's lying down....looking ever so mischievous. However, when he's lying perfectly still I can say "slap you tail, slap your tail" and he will slap his tail all around on request! I didn't think a cat would EVER follow a request!! lol!! It's so cute.

Many times when I get home I'll find his toy bird or toy mouse in the place on the couch I always sit and it always touches my heart.

He also loves to get in the bathtub and hold his head under or bat at the drops of water that drip out of the faucet. He LOVES water and played with his water bowl so much that I had to put it in the bathtub to keep my floor dry.

Also, he makes the sweetest catty noise. It's not a meow, it's not a purr, I think ya'll call it a trill from what I've been reading. I love that sound as well as his purrs.

And there was the time he flushed the commode.....

Obviously, I think everything he does is adorable!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

There's a cat at the sanctuary I volunteer at, that I named "Chirpie", because she does the trill. I don't think I've ever heard a solid "meow" out of her... it's always "chrrrrrii-up!"
(her name was Tabitha, but we already have about half a dozen Tabithas in our database, so my supervisor told me to find another name for her)


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan said:


> Abby likes to run around in circles chasing her tail, which always makes me laugh. Muffs is a clutz. She can't jump very high. She tries, but she usually falls down.


Hahaha combined together they'd make Athena! She chases and attacks her own tail all the time. And she is the clumsiest cat I've ever met. Sometimes she just...falls over when rearing up to toss a toy into the air.

Also, since Athena's a bit cross-eyed, I think she has trouble seeing things up-close, so whenever she's trying to get a good look at something, she rears back in this awkward fashion...and often falls over backwards because she leans too far. XD



Vivid Dawn said:


> There's a cat at the sanctuary I volunteer at, that I named "Chirpie", because she does the trill. I don't think I've ever heard a solid "meow" out of her... it's always "chrrrrrii-up!"
> (her name was Tabitha, but we already have about half a dozen Tabithas in our database, so my supervisor told me to find another name for her)


Heehee, Apollo's the same way. He rarely actually meows, but runs around the condo trilling _constantly_.

Apollo is also a little high-strung. And mischevious. I suspect 90% of the time, he's on his way to (or already) getting in trouble, so when I happen upon him in a room sometimes, he'll freeze with his tail poofed out and give me this wall-eyed stare like this: O_O

Here is an example of The Stare, as I like to call it:









Also he's a very pushy cat. He headutts us a lot, and will just forcibly shove his head under our hands to make us pet him. I always find that really amusing. I find myself going, "Oh, okay, apparently I am petting you now!"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhh. I know that look. When I see that look I start investigating the apartment to see what he's done....


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Ohhh yeahhh. I know that look. When I see that look I start investigating the apartment to see what he's done....


What baffles me is sometimes we'll hear a loud crash in the other room, run out there to see what happened and find Apollo with The Stare on his face...and then not see anything damaged or disturbed in the room. It is a mystery!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> ..and then not see anything damaged or disturbed in the room. It is a mystery!


Haha! Been there done that too. I swear he frantically shoves broken stuff into a hiding spot and then flops down to look innocent for when I walk in.


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

> Muffs is a clutz. She can't jump very high. She tries, but she usually falls down.


When I first got Vala, the first time she investigated the bathroom, she tried to jump from the back of the toilet to the counter top. She missed. And fell in the trash can. After I finally stopped laughing I rescued her. 



> For one thing, he started eating his moist cat food with his paws sometimes. I mean, really....with his paws. He takes his paw, scoops up the food and brings it to his mouth and eats it from his paws.


Vala does the same thing! And then she'll try to jump up on my right away, and I'm like, nuh uh sister, not until you've given yourself a bath.



> What baffles me is sometimes we'll hear a loud crash in the other room, run out there to see what happened and find Apollo with The Stare on his face...and then not see anything damaged or disturbed in the room. It is a mystery!


Mmmhmm. Just last week, I was falling asleep when I heard a bang from the kitchen. It didn't sound like anything broke, she usually runs away from loud noises, and I was too tired to get out of bed. The next morning I looked around and couldn't find a thing out of place. Nothing on the floor, nothing on the counter tops that wasn't where I'd left it. Never did figure it out.


Vala's really into touching my face while we sleep lately. One morning before Christmas I woke up and she was lying on the pillow next to me (not usual, she usually sleeps on my chest). She had one paw under my head and one paw on my cheek, effectively hugging my face.

Tonight she's decided she wants to play fetch. We've been at it for 40 minutes now (and I'm currently uploading video to youtube). In fact, she just brought the fluffball I'm throwing back to me while I was typing, got impatient, and hit the back of my hand with her paw until I held out my hand so she could plop it down. That's a new one.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I just got one! It's funny, but sort of mean to laugh since the poor kitty(s) got hurt.

Paizly is laying in one of her usual hiding places (actually, she's a bit further out in the room, and not directly behind a laundry basket this time!). For whatever reason, Nebbie suddenly trots over, and stretches out her neck to touch noses with Paizly. Suddenly Nebbie yanks her head back, and looks all offended - I'm assuming she got zapped with static electricity, though I didn't hear a snap. Paizly seemed completely unphased.
So then Nebbie trotted off and is now eating. Paizly's still in her spot, semi-sleeping.

That little moment, when Nebbie got all "Well, the nerve!" look, was really funny.


----------

